# City of Los Angeles electrical mechanic performance test????



## Herfavnumbertwo

Hey how's it going. I searched 3841 and it lead me to your post. I have the written test coming up this Saturday and I'm currently in class for the electrical craft helper class here at the dwp as I write this. I was wondering if you remembered what exactly do they test you on for the electrical mechanic 3841 position. I've been reviewing just about everything but if I could narrow it down that would be awsome. Thanks in advance I really appreciate any help.


----------



## matt1124

City job? It'll be a test to see how many doughnuts you can eat


----------



## ggratecc

matt1124 said:


> City job? It'll be a test to see how many doughnuts you can eat


 I resemble that remark! (retired LADWP).

Quite often Lineman apprentices with two years experience at DWP apply for Electrical Mechanic. Mostly, perform construction and maintenance of major electrical assets in a Substation (up to 1 million volts DC, 500kV AC).

I'll try to find out more about the practical exam, but you better have good balance to climb ladders, reach out to wipe insulators, you know very physical stuff. Do you think you can disassemble a 230kV bus 50 ft up in the air, things like that.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

ggratecc said:


> *I resemble that remark!* (retired LADWP).
> 
> Quite often Lineman apprentices with two years experience at DWP apply for Electrical Mechanic. Mostly, perform construction and maintenance of major electrical assets in a Substation (up to 1 million volts DC, 500kV AC).
> 
> I'll try to find out more about the practical exam, but you better have good balance to climb ladders, reach out to wipe insulators, you know very physical stuff. Do you think you can disassemble a 230kV bus 50 ft up in the air, things like that.


We won't hold it against you.


----------



## ggratecc

jedimast5 said:


> I recently applied to the city of la electrical mechanic position 3841. I have already passed the written exam and passed now I have to take the performance test. Wondering if anyone knows what that test consist of so I better prepare myself. The test is this Saturday. Any help would be appreciated.


By now you have had the performance test...however I talked to someone at work who took this performance test. One thing they do is put you in a confined space such as a substation CB tank (emptied of oil).
Also, may ask you climb a ladder and tie a knot at the top.
Then donuts to celebrate!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

ggratecc said:


> By now you have had the performance test...however I talked to someone at work who took this performance test. One thing they do is put you in a confined space such as a substation CB tank (emptied of oil).
> Also, may ask you climb a ladder and tie a knot at the top.
> *Then donuts to celebrate!*


We knew it!


----------



## ggratecc

Herfavnumbertwo said:


> Hey how's it going. I searched 3841 and it lead me to your post. I have the written test coming up this Saturday and I'm currently in class for the electrical craft helper class here at the dwp as I write this. I was wondering if you remembered what exactly do they test you on for the electrical mechanic 3841 position. I've been reviewing just about everything but if I could narrow it down that would be awsome. Thanks in advance I really appreciate any help.


Perhaps you don't need this info anymore if you passed the test...I just talked with a coworker who did the electrical mechanic job for years.
He recommends you take one of the Military Training courses for Mechanical Aptitude, such as: 
https://www.jobtestprep.com/mechanical-aptitude-test

The written exam may include gears, pulleys/levers, math and reading voltmeter scales correctly.

The practical may also include carrying heavy portable grounds and identifying tools.
best luck to you guys!


----------



## joeselectric

ggratecc said:


> By now you have had the performance test...however I talked to someone at work who took this performance test. One thing they do is put you in a confined space such as a substation CB tank (emptied of oil).
> Also, may ask you climb a ladder and tie a knot at the top.
> Then donuts to celebrate!


Hi there, You seem to have a lot of knowledge about the LADWP and I was wondering if you could tell me more about their apprenticeship. I am currently an apprentice at another local but was interested in LADWP/Local 18. I just can't seem to find information on how to apply. Do you have to start as a craft helper? I've called Local 18 and DWP and everyone seems to give me vastly different answers. The girl at local 18 said they don't even have an apprenticeship. I have a few years experience so ideally I could apply to be an apprentice vs a craft helper. I also don't know if you can switch locals as an apprentice or if i need to wait to be a journeyman. Any advice would be great. Thanks man!


----------



## ggratecc

joeselectric said:


> Hi there, You seem to have a lot of knowledge about the LADWP and I was wondering if you could tell me more about their apprenticeship. I am currently an apprentice at another local but was interested in LADWP/Local 18. I just can't seem to find information on how to apply. Do you have to start as a craft helper? I've called Local 18 and DWP and everyone seems to give me vastly different answers. The girl at local 18 said they don't even have an apprenticeship. I have a few years experience so ideally I could apply to be an apprentice vs a craft helper. I also don't know if you can switch locals as an apprentice or if i need to wait to be a journeyman. Any advice would be great. Thanks man!


Here is the link to the City of LA jobs (LADWP only hires through the city portal) which is:
https://www.lacity.org/find-jobs/latest-job-opportunities
Then scroll down until you find: Electric Distribution Mechanic (3879);
this is the Lineman Apprentice Job!
The requirements are pretty stiff to apply, I recommend you complete your current apprenticeship first.
You don't have to start as a craft helper, however I recommend you apply for that job also.


----------



## joebanana

ggratecc said:


> By now you have had the performance test...however I talked to someone at work who took this performance test. One thing they do is put you in a confined space such as a substation CB tank (emptied of oil).
> Also, may ask you climb a ladder and tie a knot at the top.
> Then donuts to celebrate!


Don't forget the "Sky-hook" operator, and "steam bucket" carrying challenge. :vs_laugh:


----------



## joeselectric

ggratecc said:


> Here is the link to the City of LA jobs (LADWP only hires through the city portal) which is:
> Then scroll down until you find: Electric Distribution Mechanic (3879);
> this is the Lineman Apprentice Job!
> The requirements are pretty stiff to apply, I recommend you complete your current apprenticeship first.
> You don't have to start as a craft helper, however I recommend you apply for that job also.


Thank you so much. A few follow-up questions:

1. So if I finish the Local 11 apprenticeship, can I apply as a journeyman to Local 18/LADWP via those job postings you sent or do I have to start as an apprentice? Essentially will I have to do two separate apprenticeships?

2. Is the Electrician Mechanic Apprenticeship through Local 18 or directly through LADWP? (I should clarify that I am interested in the Electrician Mechanic position, not the Electrician Distribution Mechanic (Lineman) route. 

3. Are there any issues switching from Local 11 to Local 18 either as an apprentice or as a journeyman. I know the union frowns on training you and then having you go private or on your own, but are you allowed to switch from local to local? I definitely don't want to jeopardize my standing with the IBEW.

Thank you man! I'm willing to do whatever it takes but I want to do it right.


----------



## FaultCurrent

You don't have to start as a LADWP Craft Helper. You can qualify by the other means listed on the website. The LADWP Electrical Craft Helper is a career path for kids out of high school to get enough training to enter the LADWP Electrical Distribution Mechanic position. If you did well in the program you will have no problem with the test. If you are not in the program you will have to know basic electrical theory, technical math, and have good mechanical aptitude. Damn good job.


----------



## ggratecc

FaultCurrent said:


> You don't have to start as a LADWP Craft Helper. You can qualify by the other means listed on the website. The LADWP Electrical Craft Helper is a career path for kids out of high school to get enough training to enter the LADWP Electrical Distribution Mechanic position. If you did well in the program you will have no problem with the test. If you are not in the program you will have to know basic electrical theory, technical math, and have good mechanical aptitude. Damn good job.


I agree with FaultCurrent, 
you can also come in as a Utility pre-craft trainee , although you are probably way ahead in knowledge. http://www.lacityview.org/programs/ladwp-utility-pre-craft-training-program

My son got into EDM trainee by: graduated from LA trade Tech college in Electrical Construction, then got his climbing certificate!


----------



## joeselectric

Hi,

I've been doing more research on the best way to get into LA DWP and I've heard its best to apply as an exempt employee and once I get in then apply for the electrical mechanic route. Has anyone heard of this? I would have to leave my current union apprenticeship in order to do any of this so I want to make sure I do this the right way.

Thank you for any advice.

Joe


----------



## ggratecc

joeselectric said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've been doing more research on the best way to get into LA DWP and I've heard its best to apply as an exempt employee and once I get in then apply for the electrical mechanic route. Has anyone heard of this? I would have to leave my current union apprenticeship in order to do any of this so I want to make sure I do this the right way.
> 
> Thank you for any advice.
> 
> Joe


Joe, I hesitate to give you advice on this one, however I do know we have many exempt employees doing electrical mechanic work in substations and other facilities. I'm pretty sure if you get two years experience doing this exempt job, then you can apply for EM (regular employee). We seem to always be hiring electrical workers of various classes. This is a great job but an even better career with great benefits.
City of Los Angeles personnel dept does the initial application process which means you have to have a clean record, etc.
good luck


----------



## Electrician805

I have also passed my written test. I have my assessment test this weekend. Anyone know what to expect? Thanks in advance!


----------



## joeselectric

ggratecc said:


> Joe, I hesitate to give you advice on this one, however I do know we have many exempt employees doing electrical mechanic work in substations and other facilities. I'm pretty sure if you get two years experience doing this exempt job, then you can apply for EM (regular employee). We seem to always be hiring electrical workers of various classes. This is a great job but an even better career with great benefits.
> City of Los Angeles personnel dept does the initial application process which means you have to have a clean record, etc.
> good luck



Thank you for the insight. Do you if it specifically has to be an electrician type excempt job? Are those the helper roles? What do you mean by clean record.

I appreciate you sharing your knowledge.


----------



## ggratecc

joeselectric said:


> Thank you for the insight. Do you if it specifically has to be an electrician type excempt job? Are those the helper roles? What do you mean by clean record.
> 
> I appreciate you sharing your knowledge.


A helper role would be Utility pre-craft trainee,Electrical Craft Helper or Electrician, these are not exempt roles.

I am working as a contractor/consultant employee at DWP right now ( I am not considered exempt, because I am an employee of a subcontractor).
I asked around and we do have one Exempt Employee hired in through this Electrical Mechanic position (I believe he had much experience that qualified him for this position).

As far as clean record, City of Los Angeles can disqualify you for conviction of criminal offense. They also look at your application for any missing time periods where you weren't in school, training or working, and can claim you are delinquent! so don't leave any time frames empty.

good luck


----------



## ggratecc

Electrician805 said:


> I have also passed my written test. I have my assessment test this weekend. Anyone know what to expect? Thanks in advance!


Which job name? EDM or EM?

Either way you better know tools and their names.
Can you climb a ladder and tie a knot?
Enter enclosed environments.


----------



## joeselectric

ggratecc said:


> A helper role would be Utility pre-craft trainee,Electrical Craft Helper or Electrician, these are not exempt roles.
> 
> I am working as a contractor/consultant employee at DWP right now ( I am not considered exempt, because I am an employee of a subcontractor).
> I asked around and we do have one Exempt Employee hired in through this Electrical Mechanic position (I believe he had much experience that qualified him for this position).
> 
> As far as clean record, City of Los Angeles can disqualify you for conviction of criminal offense. They also look at your application for any missing time periods where you weren't in school, training or working, and can claim you are delinquent! so don't leave any time frames empty.
> 
> good luck


This is great info. So do you think I should...

A. should wait until my apprenticeship is done at local 11 and then apply as an exempt employee

B. apply for an exempt now

C. don't worry about the exempt role

Sorry for all the questions, but you are the only person I've encountered that actually seems to know the answers.


----------



## ggratecc

joeselectric said:


> This is great info. So do you think I should...
> 
> A. should wait until my apprenticeship is done at local 11 and then apply as an exempt employee
> 
> B. apply for an exempt now
> 
> C. don't worry about the exempt role
> 
> Sorry for all the questions, but you are the only person I've encountered that actually seems to know the answers.


Since you asked...
I would not put a priority on the exempt job.
Apply for multiple jobs at city of LA you are interested in, it doesn't matter if it's for DWP or another department of city. It may take a year or longer to get an interview.
When offered the job, say Yes! Then negotiate when you can start.
The city doesn't care if you start one job, get a better offer and transfer, just get your foot in the door.

good luck


----------



## Electrician805

It is for the Electrical Mechanic (3841) position. I am currently doing commercial electrical work. I would say I have decent knowledge of tools, able to climb, tie knots. Any other information u can offer?


----------



## joeselectric

jedimast5 said:


> I recently applied to the city of la electrical mechanic position 3841. I have already passed the written exam and passed now I have to take the performance test. Wondering if anyone knows what that test consist of so I better prepare myself. The test is this Saturday. Any help would be appreciated.


Hey, just checking in to see how you fared on the physical exam? Are you in? My written exam for electrical mechanical is coming up. I'm fairly certain I will have no problems with the written exam but my buddy just got his results after his physical exam and his time wasn't good enough on one of the exercises. That is the one that makes me nervous since I haven't met anyone that has passed it.


----------



## joeselectric

Herfavnumbertwo said:


> Hey how's it going. I searched 3841 and it lead me to your post. I have the written test coming up this Saturday and I'm currently in class for the electrical craft helper class here at the dwp as I write this. I was wondering if you remembered what exactly do they test you on for the electrical mechanic 3841 position. I've been reviewing just about everything but if I could narrow it down that would be awsome. Thanks in advance I really appreciate any help.



This question is also for you...how did you fare in this process? Did you get in?


----------



## vincearizmendi

Electrician805 said:


> I have also passed my written test. I have my assessment test this weekend. Anyone know what to expect? Thanks in advance!


 Hello, I recently was selected to take an exam for Electrical Test Tech. I've taken the ECH course that LATTC provides some time ago. Was wondering if you could share some insight on what to except for the multiple choice test? I read its got Math, Electrical Theory, Safety and Conversions. If you can please let me know your experience with the test I'd appreciate it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## John Valdes

vincearizmendi said:


> Hello, I recently was selected to take an exam for Electrical Test Tech. I've taken the ECH course that LATTC provides some time ago. Was wondering if you could share some insight on what to except for the multiple choice test? I read its got Math, Electrical Theory, Safety and Conversions. If you can please let me know your experience with the test I'd appreciate it. Thanks in advance.


Good luck on your test. Let us know how it went. Welcome to the forum BTW.


----------



## vincearizmendi

ggratecc said:


> I resemble that remark! (retired LADWP). Quite often Lineman apprentices with two years experience at DWP apply for Electrical Mechanic. Mostly, perform construction and maintenance of major electrical assets in a Substation (up to 1 million volts DC, 500kV AC). I'll try to find out more about the practical exam, but you better have good balance to climb ladders, reach out to wipe insulators, you know very physical stuff. Do you think you can disassemble a 230kV bus 50 ft up in the air, things like that.


 Hello Greg,was wondering if you had any information on the Electeical Test Tech exam? It’s multiple choice and I have tons of material to study. But maybe with your help if you have seen the test you can narrow it down some. To my knowledge I think it has basic math, electrical theory, conversions, ohms law promblems and some other categories. If you have any advice I’d greatly appreciate it. Been trying to get into DWP since 2018. Took the ECH course at LATTC. Then Covid hit and slowed everything down. So i got my class A thinking it woul help my chances of getting in. Now I finally got this test and hoping to do well. One things for sure I won’t stop trying till I get in. It’s either this or the elevator union. Doing my best to live that dream.


----------



## Almost Retired

Welcome !


----------



## Banuelos3

Herfavnumbertwo said:


> Hey how's it going. I searched 3841 and it lead me to your post. I have the written test coming up this Saturday and I'm currently in class for the electrical craft helper class here at the dwp as I write this. I was wondering if you remembered what exactly do they test you on for the electrical mechanic 3841 position. I've been reviewing just about everything but if I could narrow it down that would be awsome. Thanks in advance I really appreciate any help.


Hi,
I was wondering if you could I could get a little insight on what this test was like? I have this test coming up this Monday and I would love to have the best study material to pass this exam. Greatly appreciate it.

Thank you,


----------



## Wardenclyffe

Did you pass?


----------



## Banuelos3

I just finished my test yesterday not sure when ill get my results. Thank you for checking in.


----------



## J0nwalter

Banuelos3 said:


> I just finished my test yesterday not sure when ill get my results. Thank you for checking in.


Did you get the results yet? I recall the job flyer mentioning the practical would of been in October 2022.


----------

